# Friends Food and Fish



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Friends Food and FishMany decades ago Captain Wilson Hubbard initiated headboat fishing to the far off snapper/grouper banks:These extended hours trips were, and still are, a dream come true for dedicated sportsmen/women to spend quality time with new and old friends, enjoy the finest of food, and catch some of the best eating hardest fighting fish the Sunshine State has to offer.3:00 P.M. Friday, August 23, 2019:We are ready. Strangers? Not for long; soon we will all be good friends spending quality time together.*Let's go:Hungry? Not for long. Between the best of meals Tammy makes sure we always have plenty of snacks, ice cold bottled water, and cold, very cold, can drinks. Looks like Mountain Due is the favorite of most.*We are out of here:We will be targeting the elusive, hard to catch, hard to fool, Mangrove Snapper. Our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, and first mate, Will, makes sure we are ready for the challenges sure to come:Before we visit our comfortable bunks it's*You will not believe what those mild, cooked to perfection, peppers do to Italian sausage. And that red-skin potato salad is simply the best-of-the best1:00 A.M. Mangrove Snapper time.*Did you know that Mangrove Snapper, also called Gray Snapper, can be found in a wide variety of habitats from deep sea to brackish and even fresh water.This eat-and-run expert is native to the western Atlantic Ocean from Massachusetts to Brazil, the Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean Sea.*Talk about excitement... This young man was thrilled:When I snapped his picture with his prized Mangrove Snapper he asked that it be put on the 2020 Hubbard's Calendar for all to see.*What an honor having these young men fishing with us.*Drugs? No Way!* I have too many fish to catch:In addition to their dads on these over-night trips our young anglers will find many excellent rote models to follow; men like Mr. Dan Jackman. Dan has been fishing on the Florida for many years. He is a real man, a man to be admired:Will is also a good role model. He is a dedicated family man with a young daughter.*I have not known Jason that long. But I have learned to admire him greatly. To say that Jason and Will are a strong team would be an understatement.*Next in line... Food!* Tammy calls this her, 'Tam-Slam!' Hot blueberry pancakes, hickory smoked bacon, and eggs, 100 miles off Madeira Beach at 5:00 A.M. is an early morning breakfast that is appreciated more than words could ever tell. Thank you, Tammy!Our bait of choice for Mangrove Snapper... Threadfin Herring and live Pinfish:Jason, that's one BIG smile:Come Saturday morning Jason is still smiling:And for good reason. He knows what comes after the catch:Way to go Dan:Looks like it could get a 'little' wet:No problem! You haven't had a burger until you have demolished a:Stuffed full and ready for a nap. Our bunks are calling us:OK!* That Florida Sunshine is everywhere; we are*well rested and ready for a fight:*Bring them on!Always a pleasure to see others enjoying what our state has to offer:Trolling can be very productive. Good thing that rod was secured:Like to shark fish? All sizes, small to huge, have been following us all night and day, and they are hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Want a real fight? Try Mr. Amberjack.*That looks good, really good!We have been catching, venting, and releasing American Red Snapper all night & day. If they were any more 'endangered' they would be jumping in the boat:*Late Saturday evening:Jersey Girl saves the best to last. Yellow rice, black beans, and a slow cooked, seasoned to perfection, pork roast is not hard to beat; it's impossible:Back at the dock:By our standards the fishing was a little slow, but we still ended up with a nice catch.*Friends Food and FishThis is our FloridaAnd now the mystery fish. This is an easy one.*Hint:* *It's not a Trumpetfish:Catch the action packed video of our trip:


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cornetfish


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

100% correct!


----------

